# back to basic's journal ...& other stuff



## 2B1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sooooo, I've been back to seriously focusing on lifting for size for the last year and a half.  I lost the initiative for the two years prior and just partied and made poor judgment calls, that kind of thing.  I never had an established routine at the gym during that time and wasn't very concerned about my caloric intake nor quality of calories.  A lazy unmotivated bish.  Starting in June 2009 I got back to the basics with my training and my life in general.  I needed to rebuild a foundation to construct from.  Always a work in progress.  In case you're bored already, here's some auditory refreshment:






YouTube Video











I've been focusing on getting my diet dialed in to my metabolism and natural insulin resistance for the past 4 months and feel I have established a reasonable reference point.  For the last 12 weeks my training has consisted of a basic 2 on 1 off 3 on one off, repeat.  I have seen noticeable improvement and have gotten comments on my appearance thus far and will continue until I no longer progress, then do something different.  I'm doing this to really keep my self accountable and help keep me focused on the initiative.  I am always open to criticism/ideas and open to suggestions and/or lengthy monologues on exercise and dietary theories.  I will make this as entertaining as possible as well as hopefully engage in some dialogue regarding critical thinking and unbiased observation (thanks BigSmoothy).  Cheers...






YouTube Video












*Current Stats:*

6'02"
208 lbs. (naked/morning)
16%-18% BF (juicy)
Maintenance kcal: 3500

I will post up my diet as well as macros breakdown and training routine info as they occur. 

*Here is a weekly average for last week.  I switched from 3000 to 3500 for the last three days.*









* Some pics from Nov. 2009 to about 4 weeks ago.  Starting weight was 179 and ending weight was 220.*












Starting on Sunday I will embark on another aas cycle and will log it in this journal.  It should be interesting folks.  WOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 25, 2011)

*LEG DAY*









YouTube Video












*02-25-2011

Macros summary:

*















*Legs:*

*BB Squat:*
135x15x2
225x12
315x6

*Box Squats:*
135x15x3

*Leg Press:*
550x12-calf raise x30
625x12x2-calf raise x25

*Glute/Ham Curl:*
190x15x2
230x12x2-failure

*Leg Extension:*
210x15x2
250x12
290x10-failure

It was an abbreviated leg workout today as I couldn't get to the gym until 21:00.  Total time spent in the gym was a bit more than an hour.  Felt like a good day though. I was running around all day so ate mostly eggs/egg whites and whey.  Not a good diet day.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 25, 2011)

Wait your cutting right? Nice work out what kind of dept you doing on those BB squats?


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks.  Below parallel with 135 & 225, parallel with 315.  And, I'm eating on a caloric surplus now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 25, 2011)

You've made some huge progress in a year. You trying to hit a certain weight?


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I appreciate that.  It's been a lot of hard work but I enjoy every minute of it.  Keeps me focused forward in the other areas of my life consistently.  I would like to eventually reach 240 at 10%BF or lower.  Right now I'm aiming to keep gaining with out much variation in my body fat percentage.  16-18% is a lot to work with but I've maintained that through the last 40 pounds.  the next four months I will attempt to gain as much weight as I can while maintaining my current BF%.   I will make changes in total calorie intake should the need arise.  I am beginning a 16wk TestC/Deca/ D-bol wk1-6 cycle on Sunday, so have just increased my intake to 5000 calories.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 25, 2011)

240 at 10% is fucking beast. You're about half way there from when you started though. Good luck.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 26, 2011)

Damn buddy that's some very impressive squatting. You're a tank!

Looks like you have a solid track on your diet. It takes a lot of dedication to calorie count.

I look forward to seeing your gains.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 26, 2011)

*SHOULDERS



*




YouTube Video












*02-26-2011*

*Macros Summary:















Shoulders:

**Military Press:*
95X20
135x15
155x8x2

* DB Front Raise:*
35x12x2
40x12

* Rear Delt Fly:*
160x15
190x12
195x12-failure

* Cable Cross-over Side Lateral Raise:*
30x15
40x12x2
42.5x12-failure

* DB Shoulder Press*
* (drop set/no rest)*
35x20-failure
30x17-failure
25x12-failure
20x10-failure


Felt good today.  I had intensity throughout the entire session.  Arrived around 16:00 and spent approx. an hour actually doing work.  I didn't rest long between sets and exercises for some reason.  I just felt motivated to run through my routine at a quicker pace.  Tomorrow I will begin the cycle I have been setting-up and will post all relevant information regarding that in the A.M.  I just got home from a hockey game and need to be up in five hours.  Bedtime.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 27, 2011)

Whats your split look like? You do each part on it's own day?


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Right now it looks like this:

Back
Chest
Cardio
Bi's/Tri's
Legs
Shoulders
Cardio

...Repeat


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2011)

good to see you started a journel 2B1, they help you keep accountable also. plus there really is alot of good people on here with great advice and knowledge.( well there was last time i spent time here. lol) anyways, the weights look good. dont know how you do the high rep stuff, i get bored after 10 reps of anything. but if it is working that is all that matters.

enjoy the asst., the shit rocks. i loved the fact that i never got sore, no matter how hard i worked out.

well i will keep up on your progress and good luck.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

*HIIT Cardio/Ab's

*




YouTube Video












*02-27-2011

Macros Summary:




















Cardio/Ab's Day:

*Stationary Cycle: 20:00
Treadmill: 40:00
Weighted Sit-up: 45x4
Hanging Leg Lifts: 25x3

I began my cycle today, which I will outline below.

wk1-5 TestC 500mg
wk1-12 Deca 400mg
wk6-14 TestC 750mg
wk15-16 TestC 1000mg
wk1-6 Dbol 50mg/ed
wk1-16 Adex .5mg/ed
wk17-... TestC 250mg


I'll take what I can get with this cycle.  My goal is not a specific weight, rather  maintaining a consistent body composition.  The weight will come.  It should be interesting I expect.

Today was an off day, so my plan was to just do cardio, but I was waiting for my sister to show up for her training session, so I just did some ab work in-between the bike and treadmill.  Also did some seated calf raises cause I was bored.  Tomorrow is my favorite day of the week, back day.  Can't wait.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

the other half said:


> good to see you started a journel 2B1, they help you keep accountable also. plus there really is alot of good people on here with great advice and knowledge.( well there was last time i spent time here. lol) anyways, the weights look good. dont know how you do the high rep stuff, i get bored after 10 reps of anything. but if it is working that is all that matters.
> 
> enjoy the asst., the shit rocks. i loved the fact that i never got sore, no matter how hard i worked out.
> 
> well i will keep up on your progress and good luck.



Thanks other half.  The high rep work sets are not working sets, they're just warm-ups.  I like to do light work before going for it.  Get some blood to the muscles, warm 'em up a bit.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Rest Day*








YouTube Video













*02-28-2011**-**(yesterday)*

*Macros Summary:





















Weight: 212 (+4 lbs.)

*I got hit with a nasty cold yesterday and ended up sleeping most of the day.  Definitely didn't go to the gym.  I'm still sick but went and did back today.  I figured if I can go to work, I can go to the gym.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 1, 2011)

That song is the shit. Hope you get over that cold soon.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks homey.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Back Day

*




YouTube Video










*


03-01-2011

Macros Summary:






















Weight: 217 (+9 lbs.)
 
Back 

Wide Grip Pull-up
*BWx10x12x12

*Deadlift*
135x12
225x10
405x4
315x6

* Bent-Over BB Rows*
135x12
155x12
185x10

* Seated Cable Rows*
180x12
200x10
220x10

* Lat Pull-Down*
180x12
225x10
225x10
150-failure

* 30 min. HIIT treadmill*


Shorter WO today as I am still sick.  Felt strong today though.  Good feeling all around.  Felt lousy immediately afterword of course.  I am definitely noticing some elevated water retention.  I rather dislike feeling bloated but that's part of the package.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow 9 pounds heavier that fast? You put me to shame...and I thought I was special haha.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

You are naturally aspirated though, correct?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet journal 2B1. Your diet has me salivating since I am on a CKD diet, and carbs are a no no 6 of the 7 days of the week. I love the precision of your diet, cycle and graphics. Awesome!

Question. How many cycles have you run? I gotta say it, and you can tell me to go pound sand, but I think you are going way overboard on the juice. Over a gram a week of injectables? Dianabol at 50mg for 6 weeks?

Not sure of your experience, but I would cut back to half of what you plan on the test and deca, and go dbol 30-35mg for 4 weeks. Trust me, you won't be disappointed in your results, and your blood pressure and liver will love you for it. The most important part is the diet, and you are nailing that.

Think of it as a long term plan, not a quick to get huge scheme. You know what I'm saying?


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2011)

what program do you use to log in your diet?


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sweet journal 2B1. Your diet has me salivating since I am on a CKD diet, and carbs are a no no 6 of the 7 days of the week. I love the precision of your diet, cycle and graphics. Awesome!
> 
> Question. How many cycles have you run? I gotta say it, and you can tell me to go pound sand, but I think you are going way overboard on the juice. Over a gram a week of injectables? Dianabol at 50mg for 6 weeks?
> 
> ...




I'm picking up what you're putting down JerseyDevil.  I've run 3 prior cycles, (dbol only/test only/a-50, test), and a few short PH/DS.  I have never pyramided dosages before but it made sense so thought I'd give it a go.  What do you suggest I cut back on?  I don't think 200mg of deca ew is much good, but I could see keeping the test at 500.  Your thoughts?




katt said:


> what program do you use to log in your diet?




Anytime Health - Your online resource for living well


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 2, 2011)

2B1 said:


> You are naturally aspirated though, correct?


Yup.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

2B1 said:


> I'm picking up what you're putting down JerseyDevil. I've run 3 prior cycles, (dbol only/test only/a-50, test), and a few short PH/DS. I have never pyramided dosages before but it made sense so thought I'd give it a go. What do you suggest I cut back on? I don't think 200mg of deca ew is much good, but I could see keeping the test at 500. Your thoughts?


Well you do have experience, so you have a gauge to go by. You have to look at the cumulative totals. 500mg test + 400mg deca equals 900 mg a week. I suggest something like 400mg test c and 300-350mg deca for the whole run, plenty of juice. If you can tolerate 50mg/ed of dbol fine, but 6 weeks is definitely too long. Cut back to 4 weeks for sure. 

Thanks for the link to the site. I will have to check that out. I normally use Fitday, but your program looks cool!


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well you do have experience, so you have a gauge to go by. You have to look at the cumulative totals. 500mg test + 400mg deca equals 900 mg a week. I suggest something like 400mg test c and 300-350mg deca for the whole run, plenty of juice. If you can tolerate 50mg/ed of dbol fine, but 6 weeks is definitely too long. Cut back to 4 weeks for sure.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the site. I will have to check that out. I normally use Fitday, but your program looks cool!




I see your point.  I will make adjustments should the need arise and I'm quite sure I'll want to be done taking dbol after 4 weeks vis a vis the side effects.  I have some lisinopril/HCT for any BP issues forthcoming.  I'm curious, _(serious question)_, what is the logic behind keeping cumulative totals at or below 1g?


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 6, 2011)

*03/02/2011-03/05/2011
(Rest/Rest/Chest/Arms):*







YouTube Video











*Weight: 219 (+11lbs)
Macros Summary (03/02-03/05):*







I was sick as hell for a couple of those days and threw up a third of what I ate but I'm better now.  I injured my right wrist the last shoulder wo and it hasn't healed quite yet.  I'm perplexed because it's not red and/or black and blue, isn't swollen really, but the pain is not the good kind rather the debilitating kind.  It is extremely annoying to say the least.  I got in a chest and arm wo on Fri/Sat respectively but am forced to take another day off due to the fact my wrist is not healing.  Not getting worse, but not getting better either.  I've been wearing a soft wrist wrap most of the day and when I train and it helps, yet I get the feeling I have to just not use it at all for some period of time as of yet to be determined.  So f'ing frustrating that this would happen at the start of a cycle but what are you gonna do?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn that does suck you just started your cycle but at least it's not a huge set back, just something you won't even remember one day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2011)

Injuries so suck at any point in a cycle!

I am not an expert on juice, far from it.  Just giving you my input.  Many inexperienced (not saying you are inexperienced) people jump in and start using large amounts of juice. But I notice many people who have been in the game for a long time insist it is way better to use moderate amounts then try to become Arnold after a couple of cycles.  Eventually you may need a gram or more, to see results.  But I don't think you are at that point yet.  The other thing is the point of diminishing return.  Going from 600 to 1000mg of test probably doesn't make that big of a difference in gains, but you will probably notice a difference in bad sides (hair loss, gyno issues, enlarged prostate, water retention, etc).


----------

